# Question about trailer plates in Michigan.



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Penalty for trading a trailer plate to another trailer is a felony here in Michigan.
If this is true everyone needs to know this. I'm sure there is a lot of people that do this. Understand I don't do this but was just told that it was a Felony here in Michigan to take a permanent plate off a trailer and put it on another trailer. I know a friend that does this and told him. I don't know if this is true so I'm asking here first. Seems harsh to me. I'm hopping some LEO's on the site will confirm this true or false. Thanks.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Pretty sure it's just a misdemeanor

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(zf...eg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-257-256


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe you were thinking of this one. 

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(zf...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-257


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Pretty sure it's just a misdemeanor
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(zf...eg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-257-256


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty bad when you pay more for your plate than you do ur trailer lol. Gota play by the rules tho

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

You guys are great. I'll pass the info on.


----------

